# Removing a GE Profile space makerXL 1800 microwave



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

newer ones just take screws out on top [in cabinet] and tilt forward [rests on lip in back at bottom] really old ones had two screws [located at top behind grille-on either side- that screwed into back plate]


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

See if this manual helps:
http://products.geappliances.com/Ma.../Dispatcher?RequestType=PDF&Name=49-40538.pdf


----------



## Salli1990 (Dec 3, 2009)

what you name?
where are you from?
-------------------------
[url=http://comparatifmutuelle.org/]Devis comparatif mutuelle sante |Comparateur mutuelles sante |Comparer comparatif mutuel

[/URL]http://simulateurdecredit.org/


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Is this one of the units that has an air exhaust grill over the door? If so, remove the grill and there should be two (2) screws behind the grill which go to the mounting plate on the wall behind the oven. Again, IF it has these screws, be careful when removing them, they hold the oven to the wall. I recommend two people on this: while someone holds the unit, unscrew/remove the long screws, then the two of you lift the oven slightly and remove the unit. Hopefully that's the problem. Good Luck, David


----------

